# Defending positions ? just need a quick answer !



## 13ollox (May 19, 2006)

hey guys ... just pondering is it just the adults that go defensive or do nymphs do it also ? i aint never seen a nymph do it so i guessing they dont but any of you got an answer to it ?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Sexi-lexi (May 19, 2006)

only time ive seen a nympth do anything like that are my dead leaf mantids throw themselves to the floor if they feel under threat!


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2006)

The only thing mine do when they get agrivated, it try and grab me with their forearms. Which is infact scarier than an adult theat pose..


----------



## julian camilo (May 19, 2006)

ive seen p.wahlbergii have a defensive display, they flatten out and elongate their abdoment, exposing the "eye" spot fully, and the abdomen is kind of...i dunno, pulsating? throbbing... a bit like a bee sting. and the forearms are opened out almost fully, and to the sides, as if to say "look how massive i am". and the forearms are kind of moved around a bit, its hard to describe the exact motion, but its quite distinctive, if youve seen it youll know. ive seen them do it to each other (and also once or twice to food which was bumping into them or was too big for them to have a go at, or if they just werent feeling up to it). although that was only with small nymphs (L2-L4 or so). so yeh. thats one example i know of.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2006)

I've seen all types of nymphs go into the pose. Usually they spread their front arms and flatten their abdomens. The grandis and limbata nymphs I have do it at their neighbors in the other cups.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen my grisea nymphs, some chinese nymphs, and adult mantids of various species all take some sort of threat display.


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 20, 2006)

ive seen a wild one do it..and it hissed. it scared the (ability to speak without swearing) outta me


----------



## DrM (May 22, 2006)

Just my experience  .....but my baby p.wahlbergii used to do this little funky butt dance 8) and throw his little arms up and box at me when I fed him....LOL


----------



## Lukony (May 22, 2006)

That is normal for them. most Wal will do that atleast all of mine have.


----------

